# Halloween Pics!



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Post your photos - can be your dogs, your kids, yourself, whatever!

Here's my angel :woof: :woof: :woof:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

hahahahah the dog does not look impressed!!! Hahaha Looks damn cute tho!!!! :woof: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

he looks about the way I would if I had that done to me!!lol


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

:rofl: OFK!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor guy he looks like he lost all dignity. probably thinking People why????why??? do they do this


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Eddie gave me that look after he got nuetered! but that is a perfect costume for buster


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

That is just TOO cute!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahahah Ya my dog did too!!! When he got fixed........ i think he was mad...lol


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yea Buster was not amused :angeldevi poor Bussie.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

OMG! You totally humiliated him... how can he be manly with a hailo?....rofl

Too cute!! up:


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

All the cute costumes i've seen in the stores are like ex-small .. or small .. I need like super extra larges! lol


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Happy Halloween!!

I bought this for another dog but it was too small for him .. so we dressed Coco up in it .. Needless to say she was not a happy camper!!! lol​


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hhahahahahahahahahaha That cheered me up!!!! LOL That is great!!! Poor Coco!!! Naw, she looks sweet!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Aww Cocoa looks great as Spider-Dawg! up:


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

*Halloween*










I love tha Spiderman!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LMAO..... No comment.... is it true what they say about guys with big noses????:hammer:


----------



## maryellen (Nov 5, 2006)

Rufus and Sonny say happy halloween



























sonny, shotzie, and rufus..


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LMAO!!!! That is great!!!:rofl:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL! Those are great! Buster and Rufus have the same pimp dawg costume, ha ha!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You guys are just all waaaaayyyy to crazy!!! Love the doggy costumes.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:clap: I loved all the pics, especially Rufus the pimp bull terrier!


----------

